

UX Designers: Join us on freenode - chriskjennings

I'm betting I'm not the only hacker who finds himself constantly on freenode for various reasons such as troubleshooting in #css, learning about #django, #jquery or just idling in whatever open source project they're dabbling in today.<p>There is some obvious overlap here, but no real channel (that i'm aware of) where one can share a question or design and get feedback simply related to experience.<p>If you're on freenode and you could benefit from being a part of an open discussion of things related to user experience, please join us over at #ux.
======
omouse
what's UX mean?

~~~
chriskjennings
User Experience

